# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Tempo de permanencia de algas

## Tiago Sousa

Boas, iniciei este topico, para colucarem aqui qual é +- o tempo em que tem ou tiveram algas (verdes, castanhas e ciano) no vosso aquario.

----------


## Gil Miguel

No meu caso as Algas duraram perto de 3 meses e meio.
Eram mais filamentosas e verdes, as cyanos existiram mas tiveram um curto periodo.

----------


## João Magano

Tranformámos a questão do Tiago numa Poll.
Participem !

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Nao voto pois ainda tenho algas e logicamente nao sei quanto tempo irao ainda durar....espero que pouco tempo...

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Tens o aquario montado a quanto tempo???? as minhas começaram a aparecer ao fim de 1 semana. :S.
Mas ja estão a ficar fraquinhas.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Tenho o aqua montado a  um mes e uma semana e as malvadas ainda nao me largaram a frente e algumas rochas.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

xxxxiiiiii, ainda tens que esperar um bucadinho.  :Wink: . Eu tenho algas a 3 meses e não param, mas ja se nota bem o crescimento bem lento delas, felizmente.  :Smile: 
Abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nunca tive problemas com macros mas ja tive Cyanobacteria por algumas semanas  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Fui muito paciente e segui a recomendação do nosso amigo Ricardo Miozzo e esperei dois meses e meio até fazer uma muda total de água e luzes desligadas, somente o escumador e as bombas de circulação ficaram a funcionar.

Resultado, aquario sem nenhum tipo de alga "ruim" (marrom, filamentosa e ciano).

----------


## Luis Marçal

3 meses.
As 2 primeiras semanas foram as castanhas, seguido de um Mix com as verdes (pouco tempo), tambem um pouco de "marron", continuando as verdes.

Nunca tive algas filamentosas, provavelmente pela alta circulação....

4 meses depois (tempo actual de vida do aquario) julgo que consegui estabelizar o sistema....

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá,

Eu tinha algumas duvidas na questão da poll, a minha questão era a palavra micro-algas. Não tinha a certeza se as algas filamentosas eram consideradas micro-algas. O meu aqua tem 4 meses e meio e ainda estou com algas verdes :yb620:   :yb620: . E estou a fazer tudo para acabar com elas. :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3: .

Mas pronto isto para dizer que respondi 1 mês, porque tive umas algasitas ao inicio que desapareceram passado 1 mês, mas depois apareceram-me estas sacanas.

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

Olá! :SbOk2:  
Eu tive algas durante uns 4 a 5 meses, ficou resolvido com a introdução do Zebrassoma!!!! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva :Olá:  

6 meses para exterminar as cianos

Nem me lembrem disto  :yb620:

----------


## Santos Dias

Eu sempre tive algas ,um aquario sem algas é como um jardim sem flores ,elas fazem parte do sistema ,há que saber conviver com elas sem as deixar abusar .. :SbSourire:

----------


## Sérgio andré

Boas todos 

Eu tive problemas com algas durante 3 meses do ussava agua da rede
Agora com agua do Mae tive redução mt grande parace k TAo desaparecer 

Cumprimentos Sergio Andre

----------


## diana teixeira

Ola!
Tive ciano no meu aqua mais de 2meses.
Já não sabia bem o que fazer.
Várias mudas de água e trocas do filtro lã de vidro.
Reduzi ao tempo de luz e passado 2 meses a coisa melhorou.
 :SbSourire20:

----------

